# I search the name of this young violine player



## Violine (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome 

if i´m in the wrong forum than sorry but i need t know the name of a young man, i think he played the violine. I got an image of him

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5428/aunknownman.jpg

I would be very pleased if anybody could help me 

thank you 
Violine


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Lucien Petipa. He appears to be a ballet dancer according to wikipedia.


----------



## Violine (Jul 23, 2011)

oooh 
Thank you very much Rasa 

didn´t know that either


----------

